

Computer gamers 'have reactions of pilots but bodies of chain smokers' - MrToad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/7808860/Computer-gamers-have-reactions-of-pilots-but-bodies-of-chain-smokers.html

======
bdickason
As a former 'professional' (sadly I laughed while typing that) gamer, I can
attest that most of the competition out there is very much out of shape. Not
necessarily overweight, but reliant on junk food and stuck in a chair. World
of Warcraft and MMO players are the worst. Generally FPS players tend to have
some idea of fitness.

There are the occasional exceptions. For example Sean Fanning (former Napster
creator) competed at WoW and moved onto Jujitsu. I do Muay Thai and Jujitsu as
well, and have some friends that still compete and work out regularly.
Fatal1ty, the 'famous' gamer played tennis every day to keep his muscles
sharp.

Sadly, despite my twitch finger/eye reflexes on a controller, I'm a sitting
duck when anyone throws a punch at me :( Those reaction times don't really
translate to physical reactions.

------
Retribute86
I mean the gamers were compared to athletes that train to be in peak physical
form. I wish they compared gamers to the averagely active also.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
To be fair, "top" gamers were compared to "top" athletes. And "the body of a
60-year old chain smoker" is worse than average.

~~~
Retribute86
True, that isn't a very flattering comparison and is, I hope, worse than
average.

------
ojbyrne
"He said: ''Someone of this age should be much fitter, but perhaps this is the
occupational hazard of the professional gamer who can spend around 10 hours a
day in front of a screen. "

Not the best news for those of us who _work_ 10 hours a day in front of a
screen.

